# Design for USASlingshots - it is real!



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Returned yesterday and could not wait to hit the workshop...

First, I made the prototype I designed for the boys from USASlingshots. I must say it took me about two hours, and I guess that even if you make it in batches it can't be made within a few minutes...

But I am TOTALLY PLEASED with the outcome. This is one of the best designs I ever came up with.

It fits the hand ideally, both in hammer grip or with frame support. The fork height is just right, and the clamp on works GREAT. Swift band change, tubes, flats, whatever you like. The screws are flush, no edges that could cut the rubber.

I forgot how nice a trough the fork shooter performs, no handslaps, no pouch entanglements, just perfect.

The grip is really comfortable. I discovered that when I made my Cocobolo shooter.

I stained the frame so the pattern of the multiplex (20mm) comes out nicely. No varnish, though.

This time I won't publish details how to make it, I will tell the boys and noone else. No blueprints, of course. And I do not permit any copies. In fact, I herewith pass all the rights over to the boys and they can decide what they want to do with it. Sell it, use it, publish it, discard it, whatever. It is theirs. They may say that I designed it, though.

I hope that I can teach the boys how to make it, meeting the high standards people expect from a Jörg Sprave design. It may take a few attempts but in the end, if they are committed, we will manage.




























Jörg


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow, that came out real well. I must say, this looks like nothing I have seen before.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

well that looks a lot better than i thought, it is a really smart looking slingshot, the lads should be well pleased with it, you could use the thin tubes aswell, very nice, jeff


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Maybe regular tubess too.

Did you. Glue or screw the handle? It looks solid.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Sorry Dan, no details (feels weird) - but solid it is.

Jörg


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

No worries; just curious. I'll take your word for it's strength.


----------



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

I believe with confidence that there is more than just wood to wood and glue connecting the fork to the handle.









I really like the screw vice band attachment.

The plywood handle at 90* allows for better grip shaping than a flat board cut design.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Awesome, Joerg! Kudos on helping out these two young men with their budding business.







I'm sure they're pretty stoked about it, as well.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Really Nice design and look Joerg!!!! USASlingshots should be really jazzed about it!!!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice going, Joerg, and welcome back. Evan and Devan I am putting my order in for #1 off the assembly line should you go ahead and start production. (If that's okay with youse.)


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Welcome back, waiting for the next video....


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I love this thing. I hope USASlingshots or anybody else makes these.


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

It's a nice looking slingshot!

Good luck USAslingshot!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I love the handle.


----------



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

JoergS said:


> Returned yesterday and could not wait to hit the workshop...
> 
> First, I made the prototype I designed for the boys from USASlingshots. I must say it took me about two hours, and I guess that even if you make it in batches it can't be made within a few minutes...
> 
> ...


Do the screws touch the Thera-Bands?


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I'd like to see a variant with a 1911 grip.


----------



## Gandolphin (Jun 28, 2010)

will it be made in different sizes?
because it fits your hand great, but im not sure that it will fit a human's one good...


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Gandolphin said:


> will it be made in different sizes?
> because it fits your hand great, but im not sure that it will fit a human's one good...


One size fits all!

Seriously, the design of the grip should be OK for most people.

But the wooden grip allows much "pimping", for example you can cut in your own finger grooves. All you need is a rasp, a file and sandpaper.

Jörg


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

The design is somewhat unconventional, but looks great. I think it's great of you to help out these two aspiring young craftsmen - especially pro bono. I can't wait to see how they get on with it!


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Nice going, Joerg, and welcome back. Evan and Devan I am putting my order in for #1 off the assembly line should you go ahead and start production. (If that's okay with youse.)


that is perfectly fine. we will NOT sell any of these untill we get a cuality that this slingshot deserves. I will PM you when the first is made


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

*USA Slingshots said:*


> I will PM you when the first is made


Okay guys.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Great looking slingshot!!


----------



## Seventh_He4ven (Jul 30, 2010)

That clamp is an awesome design


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh shoot, and sorry guys - I just found the slingshot in my trunk, forgot to send it out. Will do so immediately! Things have been busy in the office and now with the move...

But I have a name:

The Vampyre!

I think the shape of the frame looks a little bit like the cape of Dracula, with bat like wings.

And it clamps the rubber like old Vladdyboy clamps the carotis of his victims with his teeth...

Jörg


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

*Succubus! [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]







*
[/font]


----------



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

It looks like something I've seen before. In fact, the one I'm thinking of I now own and is also german engineered.







But no worries, Jorge, it's only slightly similar.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

JoergS said:


> Oh shoot, and sorry guys - I just found the slingshot in my trunk, forgot to send it out. Will do so immediately! Things have been busy in the office and now with the move...
> 
> But I have a name:
> 
> ...


Sounds great! cant wait to get it!


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

So what ever happened with this design?? Is USA slingshots producing them? I want to own one of these!!


----------



## bleachbone (Nov 15, 2010)

joerg, as always i am very impressed with your design


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

Sorry to not make this public. We talked it over ALOT and thought that we should be getting buisness for something we have done and not because it's someones design. I'm sorry, but it seems to us that this is the best thing for our buisness. Joerg did an amazing job but we will sadly have to decline to make it


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

USASlingshot said:


> Sorry to not make this public. We talked it over ALOT and thought that we should be getting buisness for something we have done and not because it's someones design. I'm sorry, but it seems to us that this is the best thing for our buisness. Joerg did an amazing job but we will sadly have to decline to make it


So what was done with the one joerg made? If you ever decide to give it away or sell it i call first dibs on it!!!


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

John-Boy said:


> Sorry to not make this public. We talked it over ALOT and thought that we should be getting buisness for something we have done and not because it's someones design. I'm sorry, but it seems to us that this is the best thing for our buisness. Joerg did an amazing job but we will sadly have to decline to make it


So what was done with the one joerg made? If you ever decide to give it away or sell it i call first dibs on it!!!








[/quote]










I am in for this one as well.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

Ill think about that, a friendly contest to soo who gets the ss. Possibly


----------



## bleachbone (Nov 15, 2010)

..................................
i am speechless


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

first, i would have to check with joerg to see if it is alright i give it away. i must warn u guys, it is made for big hands only







my medium hands were stretched alot to be able to shoot it.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Then how about making the design and construction available so that others can carry forward with the idea? It looked like a real winner and would have cemented USA Slingshots place in the market.


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

USASlingshot said:


> Ill think about that, a friendly contest to soo who gets the ss. Possibly


PM me when you have thought it through!!


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeah, I'll throw my cards on the table for this "friendly contest"... I can always take a new slingshot (or a new template for a future business







).......especially those made with great tools that I really don't possess at this time...

So please keep us updated on this one Evan, I long to have this frame in my possession.

Take Care - John


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

As far as I am concerned, USASlingshots can do with this what they want. I hold no more rights to that design, but I do like it a lot anyway.

So whatever happens, I am content.

Jörg


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

thank you jorg... with that being said, i will talk to devan and we will come up with some type of competition







i will post about it sometime soon on general discusion


----------



## PJB21 (Nov 1, 2010)

definately gonna be looking out for this challenge that is a very nice prize, a great slingshot design, encompases alot of design ideas that are nice imo (twisted handle and clamp on attatchment)


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I think it would be really nice of the guys to post the design plans in the Shared Designs forum.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

WHY ? Did,nt you ask! joerg to design you a slingshot or did he offer is services to help eather way why the big U tern gyes. its a grate looking slingshot with a lot of thought going into giveing you a, I think? total unique product. In business nearly every company needs a helping hand in a lot of different way, some need cash injection to help with product development some just a point in the right direction all i would say to you gye,s as a fellow slingshot manufacturer IS think long and hard before you give up this totaly unique product.If you need any help we are All here to HELP YOU !
all the best 
Pete


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks you guys. Not to say anything bad about jorg, the design isn't what we are about. In my eyes it is big hefty and made for big hands. Devan and I have veered away from that path and our main buisness goal is to make a slingshot everyone can shoot with bands capable of hunting, but still have the exotic wood laminate for a nice look. Please don't take this as a put down to jorg, he is a great man for helping us by designing this. I will look into making a design with some of Jorgs features but our touches.


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

I think its a little unprofessional to ask someone for a design that they work hard on and then get people excited about it and then come out and say you aren't even gonna use it. Just my opinion.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Same happened to a design I worked on at their request. I even cut a template/core out of 1/8" steel plate. Both designs were well received and would have been good sellers and easy to make. First Devan wasn't going to be involved and then they weren't making it. I believe all the designs they've asked for have suffered a similar fate. In the meantime, it seems production has stopped. I'm not sure what's going on with USASlingshots. I think it's good that they're releasing their rejected designs to the public. May I publish the X-Calibur profile in the Shared Designs sub-forum?


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

Dan, I had full intentions to use the caliber but when I made a prototype you said it was not safe to use in plywood? For the jorg design, we did not ask for it, he generously offered it and when we received it it was not how we imagined it. As for production, we need to get more wood, and actualy have something to sell before we pay for vendorship. Incase you guys forgot we are only 15 and I devote most of my winter to wrestling. Its hard to do anything in the winter for me. Sorry if we angered anyone


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

USASlingshot said:


> Thanks you guys. Not to say anything bad about jorg, the design isn't what we are about. In my eyes it is big hefty and made for big hands. Devan and I have veered away from that path and our main buisness goal is to make a slingshot everyone can shoot with bands capable of hunting, but still have the exotic wood laminate for a nice look. Please don't take this as a put down to jorg, he is a great man for helping us by designing this. I will look into making a design with some of Jorgs features but our touches.


Alright guys, no problem. But just so there is no misunderstanding later in case you change your minds, I am withdrawing my order for the first one off the line. I have my eye on a custom made knife from a fellow on another forum, so that's where I will be putting that money when I get it.

Good luck with the wrestling and it'll be nice to see you back in action after the season.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

Hey here is my input, we received the slingshot from jeorg but not the design plans. i am not saying that jeorg is to blame for the lack of production of the design but how are we to know how to make it without taking the prototype apart in a reverse engineered way. we also have no source of plywood at this time that is good enough for a design like this because we were told not to make it from regular wood due to the lack of strength. so for all who are assuming that we are too lazy or don't want to do it you are wrong. We will try to get this design up for sale when me and evan have the time to sit down together and work a few things out, although this may not be for a wile because of the cold weather and the both of us being busy, we hope to get it done. also the reason we did not make the design from zdp is because it was not going to work with the small finger groove. me and Evan made a prototype and it is not a comfortable deign and we believe we should not sell something if we don't see it fit for us or our buyers. the zdp design will need revision by me and evan if it is to be sold. The reason we have not made any slingshots to sell is because i am waiting for the arrival of my band saw i am getting for xmas. also you have to remember we are 15 and are not able to meet up all the time because we cannot drive. Production will start up again when i get it my band saw. i am sorry if i upset anyone but it does not set well with me when people who have no clue what is going on with us and our business make up untrue judgements and criticize us

Devan


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

also the jeorg design will not be offered up for a raffle because it is from a man that is a role model to the both of us, a priceless slingshot to me, who is the owner of it. also if we plan to make this design we will need an example to base the slingshots from.

Zdp yes u can post the xcaliber in the shared section


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

Jtslingshoter said:


> I think its a little unprofessional to ask someone for a design that they work hard on and then get people excited about it and then come out and say you aren't even gonna use it. Just my opinion.


make sure u read my post before u make you judgements


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

No worries, guys, the design was a bit challenging for the boys in the first place. I was hoping they would go for it and learn some skills on the way.

But I have no hard feelings of any kind. Who knows, maybe they just keep it for a few years and make a "retro" model then.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

JoergS said:


> No worries, guys, the design was a bit challenging for the boys in the first place. I was hoping they would go for it and learn some skills on the way.
> 
> But I have no hard feelings of any kind. Who knows, maybe they just keep it for a few years and make a "retro" model then.


hey, thanks for being so cool about it. me and evan plan to use this design of yours. it will be modeled after it. we just need to get together and work out how it will be done. winter isn't my favorite time to be out in the workshop, not fond of cold weather so it will probably be in the spring but thanks for being part of our slingshot experience we really appreciate it and keep up the great work on your videos and new concepts for the slingshot channel!


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

USASlingshot said:


> I think its a little unprofessional to ask someone for a design that they work hard on and then get people excited about it and then come out and say you aren't even gonna use it. Just my opinion.


make sure u read my post before u make you judgements
[/quote]
i have read all the posts. I just dont know why you would ask for a design when you dont even have the materials to make it. Im not sayin this about you ive seen other people do the same thing.


----------

